# plus size women's clothes



## penny (Sep 8, 2009)

i think all the women that have posted pic's of themselves are soooooooo beautiful.i love the clothes!! i don't know where to shop. does anyone shop online? you all have made me see i am a beautiful woman! and i have never dressed pretty. i'm 5"3 and 390-400 lbs. so i'm pretty short. and i would LOVE to wear a dress! help please!


----------



## katorade (Sep 8, 2009)

Check out the clothing/fashion forum.


----------



## katherine22 (Sep 8, 2009)

penny said:


> i think all the women that have posted pic's of themselves are soooooooo beautiful.i love the clothes!! i don't know where to shop. does anyone shop online? you all have made me see i am a beautiful woman! and i have never dressed pretty. i'm 5"3 and 390-400 lbs. so i'm pretty short. and i would LOVE to wear a dress! help please!



google "igigi plus size" beautiful clothes up to size 32


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 10, 2009)

Penny, definitely, check out the clothing and fashion forum as Katorade suggested. You'll find information about clothes that are gorgeous, and affordable.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 10, 2009)

In the clothing/fashion forum there is a thread at the top of all sorts of plus size clothing resources you can check out:]


----------



## philmon53 (Sep 13, 2009)

penny said:


> i think all the women that have posted pic's of themselves are soooooooo beautiful.i love the clothes!! i don't know where to shop. does anyone shop online? you all have made me see i am a beautiful woman! and i have never dressed pretty. i'm 5"3 and 390-400 lbs. so i'm pretty short. and i would LOVE to wear a dress! help please!



As a plus sized crossdresser, I like to shop online at Woman Within.com and Just My Size.


----------



## steely (Sep 14, 2009)

I shop online for most everything, don't forget Ebay. I have found some really great things there.


----------

